# colloidial silver



## canyontrailgoats

http://colloidial-silver-benefits.com/

I thought I would share this interesting article on what is called the "world's best natural antibiotic" I've used it to cure acidosis and infections in my goat, and a lady has said that she cured an awful mastitis case in her doe with this. Not to mention how well it works for people!

Hopefully the link works...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes! I love this stuff! I always have some on hand, it has cured my bucklings of coccidia before! And colds in goats! I've also heard Oreganol is good too  But we use the colloidal silver on cuts and scrapes and anything we need disinfected!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

It's really cool stuff, expensive but necessary for me! And unlike other antibiotics, the silver won't kill off good bacteria in your gut...this is especially great for goats and other animals with rumens, because they NEED that good bacteria. 

People with AIDS and cancer have had good results when they used silver as a supplement. I wonder how it would work for CAE goats...


----------



## peggy

We use it a lot. We bought a colloidial silver generator to make our own cause it is so expensive to buy. It is much cheaper to make our own and we always have it on hand.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

We also have a generator, it's definitely cheaper. My dad makes some now and then and leaves it in the fridge for when we need it...our latest use for it is helping my dad's infected tick bite, so far it seems to he helping!


----------



## Goats Rock

A friend that does all the herbal stuff gave me some colloidal silver. (They are registered herbalists). I have no idea what to do with it, so it sits in a dark corner.
They made it. I am eager to try new things and this sounds promising!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Well, it's an antibiotic so if you or your animals have any kind of infection, poisoning, digestive issue or anything...you can use the silver!


----------



## Jkoons

I just heard about this. Does anyone know where I can get it. Maybe share a picture of it too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Any health food store. Amazon. Brand name Sovereign Silver.


----------



## Jkoons

Thank you


----------



## Hounddog23

I use it to treat pink eye if you are able to catch it early you can use it and it wil clear up extremely quick but only of its early and there is no ulceration


----------



## Jkoons

I found these two on Amazon . Not sure which one to get. 
Bioactive Colloidal Silver - 8 oz, Glass Bottle, Vegan, Safe Doses with Highest Effectiveness - Nano Ions, 30 PPM - Immune Support (48 Servings) https://a.co/d/jlX3Dcu


Sovereign Silver Bio-Active Silver Hydrosol - 4 Fl Oz https://a.co/d/dLVJO4J


----------



## Hounddog23

I have the sovereign silver kind.


----------

